# 2nd Annual Memorial Day 2009 TinBoats.net Cyber Tourney



## Jim (May 11, 2009)

*Read this this whole thread please!*  

*Dates:* This Tournament starts Thursday May 21, 2009 at 8:00 PM Eastern and ends Tuesday May 26, 2009 at 8:00 PM Eastern. That gives you more than 4.5 days to catch some fish.

*Species:* Largemouth, Smallmouth Bass, and Spotted Bass
*Bait used:* ANYTHING GOES (no snagging)

*Rules:* A secret item must be included with a picture of your fish, and that item will be announced Thursday night May 21, 2009 around 8PM. *This is mandatory.*

Same as the last Tournament: *All fish pictures must be submitted to me via PM or email*. THERE IS TO BE NO POSTING OF FISH CAUGHT DURING TOURNEY TIME IN THIS THREAD. There will be no talking about SPECIFICS of the fish you caught. 

You have up until Tuesday May 26, 2009 8:00 PM to submit to me your biggest fish.

I will choose the winner and post all the pictures, If I can't decide who's fish is the biggest, the other Mods will help me decide.

*Prizes:* The winners gets the highly sought after fancy plaque :LOL2:, and a $50 gift certificate of your choice to any one of our board sponsors, or two $25 gift certs to different Sponsors! :beer:

*The Cut-off Date for New Members for this tournament will be April 15, 2009,* And only active members can participate. That means you have had to have joined BEFORE April 15, 2009 and you have made an attempt to stick around and make a few posts.

If you have any questions ask away or PM me.

Let's keep this thread tournament related. 

*Disclaimer:* I reserve the right to change anything I want at anytime in regards to these Tournaments because.

Here is the link to the _1st Annual Memorial Day Tournament._ Check it out! 


*The Secret item that must be included with each picture is a dollar bill (any paper money)!*

*And the Winner: Andy*






*12ftmodder*










*Bassboy1*





*BLKfisher*





*G3_Guy*





*Henry Hefner*





*snowmanjon*










*poolie*





*Russ010*





*Shamoo*





*Slim357*





*whj812*





*Zum*





*hardwatergrampa*


----------



## BassAddict (May 11, 2009)

Sign me up Jim!! I am so there!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bubba (May 11, 2009)

BassAddict said:


> Sign me up Jim!! I am so there!!!!!!!!!!




Ditto! :mrgreen:


----------



## Quackrstackr (May 11, 2009)

Ding!

It's on! I wish it were this week... our bass are on fire here right now. It took 29.6 lbs to win the tournament over the weekend. :shock:


----------



## BLK fisher (May 11, 2009)

I'm in. Jim, does the fish have to be caught in your home state? I am fishing in Maryland that weekend and if caught there could I submit that fish?


----------



## FishinsMyLife (May 11, 2009)

I'm in, if I had to tell you that


----------



## Andy (May 11, 2009)

Im in... 

Good luck everyone!!!!


----------



## jkbirocz (May 11, 2009)

I am in, but I doubt I have any chance of winning, I can't even catch a cold lately...not even the pig flu.


----------



## cubanredneck (May 11, 2009)

this will be fun to bad peacocks arent in the mix :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## grizzly (May 11, 2009)

i guess i can take a week off from the crappies for that, sounds like fun.


----------



## bassboy1 (May 11, 2009)

Count me in. Heaven knows I am fishing the wrong lake to catch a trophy out of, but who knows, I might find some size. I guess I will brave the pleasure boat traffic (Allatoona is the 2nd or 3rd most used Corps of Engineers lake in the country for years past, and it is nowhere close to the biggest - it gets ugly), as the winning fish certainly ain't coming out of the less crowded section of river below the lake, unless Perch count. :roll:


----------



## poolie (May 11, 2009)

Cool! My step brother invited me to go fishing with him over Memorial weekend so I might actually catch something.


----------



## Jim (May 11, 2009)

BLK fisher said:


> I'm in. Jim, does the fish have to be caught in your home state? I am fishing in Maryland that weekend and if caught there could I submit that fish?



Sure can, as long as it has the secret item!


----------



## Jim (May 11, 2009)

cubanredneck said:


> this will be fun to bad peacocks arent in the mix :lol: :lol: :lol:



One day my man...one day.


----------



## Hanr3 (May 11, 2009)

This could be perfect. My son has been wanting to go Bass fishing, he'll be done with school by then, I just remodeled my boat, and I should have the engine tuned up and running like a top by then. I have to run it past the activities director first, but we should be in too. :mrgreen:


----------



## Popeye (May 11, 2009)

As long as the super secret item isn't a goofy face...


----------



## whj812 (May 11, 2009)

Bubba said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Sign me up Jim!! I am so there!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


 Sign me up too!! 

Mr Bubba we are hitting a "Big" bass lake for this one!!


----------



## Bubba (May 12, 2009)

whj812 said:


> Bubba said:
> 
> 
> > BassAddict said:
> ...



:mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## russ010 (May 12, 2009)

I may be boatless that weekend... I sold my boat and I still haven't gotten it yet - but I'll be at the dink lake (with an occasional big fish) prefishing for the next tourney


----------



## bAcKpAiN (May 12, 2009)

I might be able to remember a camera. Count me in!


----------



## hardwatergrampa (May 12, 2009)

count me in just incase i catch a fish


----------



## jwdrummer01 (May 12, 2009)

Im in. Not sure what the deal about the secret item is though? Is that to ensure the fish was caught during that week?


----------



## Jim (May 12, 2009)

jwdrummer01 said:


> Im in. Not sure what the deal about the secret item is though? Is that to ensure the fish was caught during that week?



Yes sir!


----------



## RStewart (May 12, 2009)

im in. can we submit more than one pic or take pics and wait til the end to send one?


----------



## Jim (May 12, 2009)

stew6371 said:


> im in. can we submit more than one pic or take pics and wait til the end to send one?



Submit as many as you want to me via PM or link so I can get it. Obviously your biggest one will only count.

I do it this way because one Tournament we only had a couple of pictures submitted because one angler posted a monster and no one could beat it. This way I have them and can post them all and the suspense will kill everyone. :mrgreen: 

Remember, no talking specifics of the fish you caught! 8)


----------



## RStewart (May 12, 2009)

cool. thanks. this will be fun


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 12, 2009)

I am in as well

And teh secret item is a goofy face again, right?


----------



## Zum (May 12, 2009)

Thats not fair Capt....you had way to much practice at that.
Hopefully I'm in.


----------



## ilinimud (May 13, 2009)

Ill try to get in on this one. I am going to be pretty impressed if someone from up north wins. Who won the last one?


----------



## Jim (May 13, 2009)

ilinimud said:


> Ill try to get in on this one. I am going to be pretty impressed if someone from up north wins. Who won the last one?




Shamoo from NJ. Don't count out the north! 8)


----------



## Popeye (May 13, 2009)

Shamoo fishes at the public aquarium


----------



## BassAddict (May 13, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> And teh secret item is a goofy face again, right?





Zum said:


> Thats not fair Capt....you had way to much practice at that.



They say if Dave tries to look serious , his face will crack :shock:


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 13, 2009)

BassAddict said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > And teh secret item is a goofy face again, right?
> ...



That is not my face!

Bass Addict is a . . . . . 


i like monkeys


----------



## ilinimud (May 13, 2009)

So if you win this, does it give you a bump in the AOY running?


----------



## Jim (May 13, 2009)

ilinimud said:


> So if you win this, does it give you a bump in the AOY running?



Nope!


----------



## SnowmanJon (May 13, 2009)

I'm in....


----------



## 12ftModder (May 13, 2009)

Looks like a trip to the stickmarsh is in order  Im In!


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (May 13, 2009)

Hey Jim, Add Margaret and I to the list of entries. Steve (hence S&MFISH)


----------



## ilinimud (May 14, 2009)

12ftModder said:


> Looks like a trip to the stickmarsh is in order  Im In!



I think that may be cheating!


----------



## Jim (May 14, 2009)

Prize option has changed, you can either get one $50 gift certificate, or two $25 gift Certificates. 8)


----------



## BLK fisher (May 14, 2009)

Jim said:


> BLK fisher said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in. Jim, does the fish have to be caught in your home state? I am fishing in Maryland that weekend and if caught there could I submit that fish?
> ...


Cool. Should be a good time.


----------



## Andy (May 19, 2009)

Don't is seem like time creeps by when you're anxious to go fishing?

Is it Friday yet???


----------



## jwdrummer01 (May 19, 2009)

This will be fun. We have been catching some good fish at my local lake. Hope I just didnt jinx myself.


----------



## Popeye (May 22, 2009)

I'll have to lay my bass on top of the dollar bill so you can see both the fish and the money.


----------



## Big Buck (May 22, 2009)

I can't wait to go fishing this weekend. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## FishingBuds (May 22, 2009)

I mostly use a debit card #-o 

But, I'll hold on to a dollar bill :lol: 

Sounds fun, cool Jim


----------



## russ010 (May 22, 2009)

FishingBuds said:


> I mostly use a debit card #-o



me too... but I use Wachovia's new "Way to Save" program. Each time you use the debit card it takes $1 out and puts it in another savings account with a high interest rate. Plus you can select to add up to $25 per week - man that account has grown for me.. but I treat it like it's not accessible (until I find some fishing item I'm wanting... like this account is empty because I've got my eyes on either a motorguide 82 or 101 transom mount trolling motor...)

But as long as we don't have to use $1 bills, I think I have a $20 or something behind my license that I keep back there for emergencies for the places that won't take debit cards. I learned my lesson in the middle of Augusta GA and Columbia SC at 1am in the morning when my jeep ran out of gas. Walked 9 miles to the next exit that had a mom-n-pop shop who wouldn't take debit and their ATM was out of order... and they wouldn't let me get the gas (and I was still in uniform)


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (May 22, 2009)

who can loan a good man a dollar? :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## BassAddict (May 22, 2009)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> who can loan a good man a dollar? :mrgreen: :mrgreen:



Id lend it to ya but im taking the 44 cents off the top for postage!!!!!


----------



## whj812 (May 24, 2009)

Edit I was half dead last night.....


----------



## Henry Hefner (May 24, 2009)

My submission is in.


----------



## Quackrstackr (May 24, 2009)

How about panfish? I have a couple of 2lb redears from yesterday that I could submit. :lol: 

It's hard for me to break away from the peak of the redear spawn to search for a green monster. Maybe today if it will ever quit raining. #-o


----------



## Henry Hefner (May 24, 2009)

Quackrstackr said:


> How about panfish? I have a couple of 2lb redears from yesterday that I could submit. :lol:
> 
> It's hard for me to break away from the peak of the redear spawn to search for a green monster. Maybe today if it will ever quit raining. #-o



Spawns are over, here. I needed a day to relax, so instead of concentrating on trying for a big bass, I bought a bunch of minnows and spent the day drowning them under a couple of bobbers while sitting in the shade. It was a very relaxing day, and I hit the trifecta with LM bass, bluegill, and catfish. I don't think this pond has anything else in it but turtles, minnows, and crawdads. Oh, yeah, and SNAKES! :fishing2:


----------



## ilinimud (May 25, 2009)

Well i dont think i will have a submission in this one. I went to Newton Lake in So. Illinois thursday. It is were the next state record will come from is what everyone is saying. Yeah, i got skunked. LoL. I did catch some ok ones somewhere else, but nothing i felt could make a run at winning this thing. So good luck to everyone else!


----------



## Andy (May 25, 2009)

Mine is in, I'm just holding my breath now..... 
If the rain holds off, I may try and better it this evening..


----------



## poolie (May 26, 2009)

I submitted mine last night, but unless everyone else had a really bad weekend I have no chance of winning. It was fun none the less.


----------



## whj812 (May 26, 2009)

Anybody check in any 10lbers???? LOL!! :lol:


----------



## Jim (May 26, 2009)

whj812 said:


> Anybody check in any 10lbers???? LOL!! :lol:



8)


----------



## G3_Guy (May 26, 2009)

Mine is in. Not a monster but fun none the less. Good luck to all!


----------



## Popeye (May 26, 2009)

I messed up and put the dollar bill on top of the fish and you can't see the fish...  .

Seriously, good luck to all that were able to get out and try for some of those... ummm... Oh yeah, Bass. Wife and I went camping all weekend and didn't do any fishing so Y'all are safe from me at least. :wink:


----------



## BassAddict (May 26, 2009)

Ya'll are safe from me, the weekend here was mostly rained out. I did fish in between rain drops but even then I spent more time battling with the mud than fishing. Then Monday I did get out to fish after dinner, but after a few casts I got a knock on the backdoor from the Jalapenos I had for dinner and had to make a beeline for the bathroom :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## russ010 (May 26, 2009)

BassAddict said:


> Ya'll are safe from me, the weekend here was mostly rained out. I did fish in between rain drops but even then I spent more time battling with the mud than fishing. Then Monday I did get out to fish after dinner, but after a few casts I got a knock on the backdoor from the Jalapenos I had for dinner and had to make a beeline for the bathroom :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:



so you were making catfish bait... :-


----------



## Henry Hefner (May 26, 2009)

whj812 said:


> Anybody check in any 10lbers???? LOL!! :lol:


----------



## slim357 (May 26, 2009)

Probably dont have to worry about me either I submitted one, but here's the biggest thing I caught all weekend




Not sure if it hit or a fish hit but something hit my rico I set up and this is what came in, I thought it was a stick till i reached for it. Im almost positive that it is/was a water moccasin but if anyone thinks otherwise let me know


----------



## Andy (May 26, 2009)

Nice one slim. I also caught one yesterday, +/- six foot. =D>


----------



## BassAddict (May 26, 2009)

russ010 said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Ya'll are safe from me, the weekend here was mostly rained out. I did fish in between rain drops but even then I spent more time battling with the mud than fishing. Then Monday I did get out to fish after dinner, but after a few casts I got a knock on the backdoor from the Jalapenos I had for dinner and had to make a beeline for the bathroom :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...



defiantly had some kind of stink bait going on!



slim357 said:


> Probably dont have to worry about me either I submitted one, but here's the biggest thing I caught all weekend
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Looks like a water moccasin to me.


----------



## Jim (May 26, 2009)

This was a tough one to choose, but after consulting with a couple of people and going back and forth, we all came to the conclusion that Andy's fish was the biggest fish caught this weekend.

I had a tough time choosing between Andys, Bassboy1, G3_Guy, and BLK fisher. In the end Andy came out on top. Some might agree, some might not. Maybe next tournament we will measure the fish or come up with another idea. It was tough.

Anyway, Congrats Andy on a job well done!

*But here on TinBoats.net, everyone wins. Everyone who submitted a picture in this tournament will receive a super duper custom made TinBoats.net spinnerbait.*






This is an old picture, the ones I just finished up look even better than this one.

Thanks to all who participated. I am looking forward to the 4th of July tournament. Stay tuned.

First post has been updated with all the pictures.


----------



## whj812 (May 26, 2009)

Congrats Andy thats a NICE NICE Smallie man!!


----------



## slim357 (May 26, 2009)

=D> Nice fish guys, I knew my fish would be last.


----------



## Henry Hefner (May 26, 2009)

Way to go Andy!





And thanks Jim, for putting it all together!


----------



## Hanr3 (May 26, 2009)

Congrats Andy. Nice catch!

I did catch a Bass over the weekend and even managed to take a pic with my cell phone. Only trouble is I dont know how to get it off the phone. Not that it would have won, but it would have been nice to submit it. In all honesty I lucked upon the fish. I was Crappie fishing, and the Bass hit. 

Congrats to all that submitted, some nice looking fish in the bunch.


----------



## Henry Hefner (May 26, 2009)

slim357 said:


> =D> Nice fish guys, I knew my fish would be last.



I don't know about last, it looks bigger than mine, yours didn't even fit in the picture! 

"I once caught a bass so big that the picture weighed four pounds!" :LMFAO: Sometimes I crack myself up.


----------



## mr.fish (May 26, 2009)

Wow, a smallie taking the cake. Awesome job Andy. I would have thought a pig largemouth would have beat out all the competition. Congrats to all those who submitted a pic. There def. all descent fish.


----------



## shamoo (May 26, 2009)

Way to go Andy congrats on your victory, nice fish, matter fact, Kudos to everyone who posted entries =D> This is one Bad Bass Site!!!!!


----------



## G3_Guy (May 26, 2009)

Great Job Andy! Congrats on the win!


----------



## russ010 (May 26, 2009)

if this had been a tourney for the biggest log - I would have won... unless Brine got in on the deal, then it would be all his


----------



## BassAddict (May 26, 2009)

Congratz Guys!!!! =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Andy (May 26, 2009)

WOO HOOOO!!! 
Thanks guys.
And a big thanks to Jim and the site sponsors for putting this together for us.
I also want to thank my brother for taking the pic.

The fish was caught off the grass in the background on a white spinnerbait.


----------



## FishingBuds (May 26, 2009)

awsome pics guys =D> 

My last day I hung up my truck, had to get someone to pull me out. It sucked but, I can laugh about it now :lol: 

congrats Andy 8)


----------



## 12ftModder (May 26, 2009)

Congrats Andy and all who did make an entry.. =D> :beer: I never did make a trip to the stickmarsh  because of high winds and rain. So only fished local lakes sheltered from the bad weather, I did end up getting 30+ bass in the boat \/ and missing 10-15 #-o with 2 in the 8# range getting loose at the boat ](*,) ! I will make the stickmarsh trip soon and post some piggie pics!

hope everyone enjoyed their memorial day weekend :USA1:


----------



## poolie (May 26, 2009)

Congrats Andy, that's a nice looking smallie! Don't know about you guys but I'm pretty stoked about the consolation prize. Thanks Jim and others that help put this together. Can't wait till the 4th of July event.


----------



## Bubba (May 26, 2009)

Great job to all you guys! I did catch a few fish this weekend, but didn't stand a chance against those pigs! Nice job to all you guys! All of those are quality fish! :beer:


----------



## bassboy1 (May 26, 2009)

russ010 said:


> if this had been a tourney for the biggest log - I would have won... unless Brine got in on the deal, then it would be all his



You did get a pretty good size folding chair bag. :lol: 



> Don't know about you guys but I'm pretty stoked about the consolation prize.


Same here. Sure way to please a spinnerbait nut like me.  

Thanks a bunch for hosting this, Jim. =D> =D>


----------



## ilinimud (May 27, 2009)

Congrats Andy! And everyone else that had a great outing. I was hoping for more, but it just didnt happen for me.


----------



## Gamefisher (May 27, 2009)

Congrads Andy! I couldn't even catch a dink this weekend.


----------



## Quackrstackr (May 27, 2009)

Congrats, Andy. =D>


----------



## Zum (May 27, 2009)

Congradulations Andy.
Nice looking smallie.Everyones fish looked nice,great job guys.
A dollar bill is hard to control fishing by yourself in the wind,mine blew overboard the 2cd day out...it floats real good though


----------



## BLK fisher (May 27, 2009)

Congatulations Andy. =D> Nice smallmouth. Good job to everyone else also. It was a nice weekend weather wise up hear in Jersey. Can't wait for the next tournament already. Lol. Thanks to JIm also for the great site.


----------



## russ010 (May 27, 2009)

good job guys... all those fish caught look really good. The one that I had was just shy of 4lbs, but when I laid it down on the floor of the guys boat, and now that I look at that picutre I'm not so sure my scales were right. I do know it was atleast 3 - should have zeroed my scales twice like I usually do.

Great Keepers for everyone none the less!

Thanks Jim! :beer:


----------



## bAcKpAiN (May 27, 2009)

Grats guys very nicw fish all around! Just looking at the thread made my mouth water. Grats to the winning smallmouth and Andy!


----------



## FishingCop (May 27, 2009)

Congrats to Andy and all the rest of the entries - nice looking fish from everyone...


----------



## bcritch (May 27, 2009)

Nice entries by everyone =D> 

Congrats Andy...... :beer:


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 27, 2009)

Slim would win for most scruffy beard :mrgreen: 

Congrats to everyone


----------



## Andy (May 27, 2009)

Thanks again guys.
I also thaught a LM would have taken it... NICE ONES FOR SURE!!! 
I think I'm going to take a few dozen minnows down and chunk them in the river to thank the Smallmouths..


----------



## FishinsMyLife (May 27, 2009)

Good lookin fish all around. That was about the only weekend all year that I haven't been able to go bass fishing.


----------



## ilinimud (May 28, 2009)

I have never even caught a smallmouth bass. LoL. I think Blagojevich must have outlawed them or something....


----------



## Jim (Jun 3, 2009)

I sent a PM to you if I needed your address for the spinnerbait.


----------

